# Sam Hill on Specialized



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.rvcns.com/news/1-news/98-sam-hill-2009

I am not sure if this is true unless it is just a leakage of info that was meant to be announced after the season ended


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Ha haha hahaha....

That'll confuse at least 62% of Specialized haters.


----------



## xcurtisx (May 29, 2007)

wow.
IH must be sad.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha... I heard about this 3 weeks ago.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Poor guy.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I expect to see all riders aged 14-18 to pick up Demo 8's accordingly.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like 98 was the last year that Specialized was big into the DH scene, at least in points standings.

Shawn Palmer must have started the entire small rear rotor trend.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I expect to see all riders aged 14-18 to pick up Demo 8's accordingly.


If he wins, maybe.

But if anyone who's anyone dominates the DH circuit on ANY bike, you'll find followers.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Palmer and Kovarik are my f%ucking heros


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

I would bet Specialized will put him on something besides a Demo. They probably have some super secret carborific DH sled someone where in their R&D shop that he'll be on. Why else would they sign him unless they want to really get into the DH race scene and what better way then a completely new bike model?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

IM 100% sure Iron Horse dropped Sam because.....IRON HORSE IS PULLING TOTALLY OUT OF THE INDEPENDEANT DEALER MARKET.

why would you pay an amazing rider money when the kid at dicks sporting goods has never heard of him?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Guess Sammy has some big bills to pay...


----------



## liquidsystm (May 24, 2005)

this will give all the fanboys a good scare. Watch all the Sundays go up for sale for the Demo.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

If this is true, does it mean that it's not OK to hate on Spesh here no more? :skep: 

There is something about the writing style in that article that makes me doubt the truthfulness of it all.....time will tell, I guess...


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*sam hill on demo*



Raptordude said:


> I expect to see all riders aged 14-18 to pick up Demo 8's accordingly.


I feel for the rest of the pro riders...its gonna make the fastest dude on earth that much faster...


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

boogenman said:


> Palmer and Kovarik are my f%ucking heros


And Vorheis, Llanes, Sanchez....that was a pretty cool DH team.

Look out bandwagon!


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

For Sale: 2007 Medium Iron Horse Sunday.....will trade for a newer Demo of any kind or 5.10's signed by Sam Hill. I can be reached hanging around the Pinkbike offices.


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

HA! I'm cool now! I own a Spesh!


----------



## Shadowstep (Jul 20, 2008)

As a professional athlete you have to go where the money is. Sam won't be racing for the rest of his life, specialized probably offered a deal that extends outside of his racing career that he couldn't pass up. I don't see one rider making that big of an impact on sales, its more of an icing on the cake for Specialized at this point.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*This could sell a lot of specialized bikes*

They already sell a ton of XC stuff so as far as percentages go, maybe not so big. But I bet the numbers will be large by themselves. Specialized currently has no reputable DH race rigs so this will get them a long way towards DH market share.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Is this really suprising*

considering that DW stated no more DW-Link on Iron Horse after 2008. I was just hoping Sam would wind up on a DHR.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

From a racer's perspective, how much do they care which brand they are on? I'm assuming virtually any bike company would build a set up to Sam's desires; so he'll basically get what he wants regardless of which manufacturer he chooses to work with. Just curious how truly discerning these guys are when signing a contract. In other words, is Santa Cruz really the best since they have several of the top riders? Doubtful in my opinion.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone notice that the article is gone now?


----------



## mr intense (Jan 23, 2004)

There still might be hope to get the old team back together


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good point with Santa Cruz... They have gotten to where they are simply because they market their company quite well. If Sam Hill does rock a Specialized in 2009, I"M SURE every grom and their dog will want whatever he's riding... Case and point - Sunday's and Monster Energy.


----------



## mr intense (Jan 23, 2004)

Even better yet


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ya man. even more reason to buy a Specialized now. Gaurunteed to make you as fast as Sam Hill!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Wait; there's a "Giant" window behind Sam in that photo - I think he's moving to Giant!


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

mr intense said:


> There still might be hope to get the old team back together


I bet Sabrina goes with him, eh ?

RTW.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

boogenman said:


> http://www.rvcns.com/news/1-news/98-sam-hill-2009


Linky fail... I call shenanigans.


----------



## mr intense (Jan 23, 2004)

subliminal message?


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Link doesnt work for me....


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

now the link is not working and it was taken off on the site. 
Could mean two things: it is true and spec. did not like or it is false and spec. did not like.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Mr intense, are you speculating something?

I sure would like to see Sam and CHris riding on the same team


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I heard that Sam is going where ever DW is going.. I think this is 100% rumor, but we may see the DW go to a Demo.. although I'd think thats super unorthodox b/c Spesh humps FSR.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Sam's not going with Specialized...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Poh, I've heard different.

I can explain better in person.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Poh, I've heard different.
> 
> I can explain better in person.


we should ride in person... XD


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Looks like 98 was the last year that Specialized was big into the DH scene, at least in points standings.
> 
> Shawn Palmer must have started the entire small rear rotor trend.


would love to have that bike to race


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

hmm...this could get interesting


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I expect to see all riders aged 14-18 to pick up Demo 8's accordingly.


true dat....maybe they will make a lighter race bike


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

ahh this kinda pisses me off
now all the pinkbikers w demo's are gunnu be jizzin there pants
mehh


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> would love to have that bike to race


Check this out. It's local too, at least to my area.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/784290342.html


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> true dat....maybe they will make a lighter race bike


What does a 2008 top end Demo 8 weigh? 39 lbs, is that not light enough?


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Go ride a bike*

Too much talk and not enough riding.....go ride a bike and get off the internet...unless your at work...then continue until you can go rip.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

well im no fan of spec so this isont going to chance any thing for me


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

It's all about the green (or is it the red?) peeps.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

If the original rumor was to be true it could be a "statement of future attemp" testing the market's response. Not necessarily an indication that Sam will be signed by Spec. 

Say, if Spec believes that the response is positive enough and it will translate in to an increase in sales, then they may court Sam in hopes of obtaining his contract. 

Spec is an established brand with dollars to throw around. For those of you that may had watched Le Tour de France you may had noticed that the only brands that had televised commercials were three power houses in the bike industry Specialized, Cannondale, and Cervelo (roadies), not Giant, not GT, much less Intense. That speaks volumes of what a bike brand is planning to accomplish, as they close the current fiscal year and new budgets are being drawn for 2009. 

Additionally, from Sam's standpoint though he may be able to go wherever he wants to go, he will sign with a brand that will pay top dollars for his podium finishes, his feedback, and embassy to the brand. Sam is not the best press friendly guy out there, he knows that, and that takes away from the brand's notariety. IH complained about this to his manager several times. 

However, Sam is the best pound for pound out there and will become The Best overall rider. This means whatever brands he represents will gain alot of publicity, advertisement and ultimately increased sales. 

Finally, Sam's demands may not be matched by Spec, or vice-versa, in which case other brands will wage proposals and he will decide based on several factors: dollars, bonuses, clauses, options to ___, provitions, etc. 

Though there may be other companies that can pay top dollars for Sam, not all may be able to match with him. 

Suspension designs are not part of the equation.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Lest we forget though, that throughout the bicycle community, DW's suspension design is arguably the best that bicycling has ever seen.

With that said, design and application may play a roll in Sam Hill's decision to sign or not to sign with someone..

I know I am curious, as are many others, to find out exactly if it's Sam awesome skill (there's no denying he has MAJOR skill), or the awesome suspension design that gains him the extra seconds over so many other riders.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Lest we forget though, that throughout the bicycle community, DW's suspension design is arguably the best that bicycling has ever seen..


So sayeth the DW zealots.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Lest we forget though, that throughout the bicycle community, DW's suspension design is arguably the best that bicycling has ever seen.
> 
> DW, FSR, VPP, all the other designs manufactuers threw out big money to get the best out of all of them and all in their right are excellent. The differences in performance is so small that when you have a rider of Sam's caliber and for that fact any WC pro rider, they are good enough to adjust their style to extroplate the best performance out of any off the real engineered suspension systems on the market today.
> 
> ...


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Lest we forget though, that throughout the bicycle community, DW's suspension design is arguably the best that bicycling has ever seen.
> 
> With that said, design and application may play a roll in Sam Hill's decision to sign or not to sign with someone..
> 
> I know I am curious, as are many others, to find out exactly if it's Sam awesome skill (there's no denying he has MAJOR skill), or the awesome suspension design that gains him the extra seconds over so many other riders.


Steve Peat amounted to more first place podiums on a single pivot bike e.g. Orange, GT, than a VPP.

Is it the bike or the rider?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

hozzerr1 said:


> Steve Peat amounted to more first place podiums on a single pivot bike e.g. Orange, GT, than a VPP.
> 
> Is it the bike or the rider?


Exactly...


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Suddenly Minnaar is winning again after switching from SP to VPP. Is it the bike or the (surgically repaired) shoulder?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Lest we forget though, that throughout the bicycle community, DW's suspension design is arguably the best that bicycling has ever seen.


Then I'm not a part of the bike community cause I thought DW Link felt like crap on a DH bike.

I like DW link in Trail and Freeride applications though, just not DH.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Lest we forget though, that throughout the bicycle community, DW's suspension design is arguably the best that bicycling has ever seen.
> 
> Could be, but I've ridding two models with DW and I hated them both. I think Sam can win on ANY platform.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I reckon anyone on a V10 could win a world cup. VPP is simply that good.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I tend to disagree with the statements many of you have made. I find that FSR linkage, as well as Single-pivots, tend to make me feel like I'm going to be thrown over the bars on a landing. It's like the suspension pre-loads itself for another non-existent jump. But again, that's just me.

And if Steve Peat was winning more on the Orange than on Santa Cruz bikes, it very well could be the bike, and not the rider. I'm just saying that I doubt a rider gets worse and worse as he continues to travel the world racing. So if the "VPP" was such an upgrade, and his skills are even more refined than they used to be, why the difference.

No matter. I've seen people destroy me on their single-pivot 5" travel bikes. And I've seen me blow the pants off of a V-10 rider with a Fox40.

I'd venture to say it could be something like 90% rider, and 10% equipment across a broad range of bicycles and riders.

But as far as DH, I'd say something more like 99% rider, and 1% machine.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah but when a 4 minute downhill can be decided by 1 second, you need the last 1%. I tend to think the bike is worth more than just 1% anyway, maybe 2%, still you won't win at that level without it.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Everyone should just go hardtail, that will separate the men from the boys and end the suspension debate.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I tend to disagree with the statements many of you have made. I find that FSR linkage, as well as Single-pivots, tend to make me feel like I'm going to be thrown over the bars on a landing. It's like the suspension pre-loads itself for another non-existent jump. But again, that's just me.
> .


if the suspension preloaded itself for another jump when you're landing... wouldn't that mean that it would compress and make you feel like you're falling off the back of the bike, not going over the bars?

I'd say that you were riding on a FSR and a single pivot that wasn't set up properly for you. If you feel like you're going over the bars on a landing it's quite possible that the spring rate was higher (ie- heavier) than you need and/or the rebound was set too fast thus causing the rear end to pop up more on a landing. You were probably also very used to the geometry of the iron horse and not of the FSR or single pivot, riding your bike and then riding your buddies bike will feel very strange regardless of if you're on flat ground, dh, or the landing of a jump. You might favor your 7 point over your SGS, but then again the SGS had a "borrowed" rear suspension design from Spesh that they had to build a frame around whereas Spesh has the time, ability, money, etc etc etc to optimize everything (pivot placement, chainstay length, wheelbase, bb height, frame geometry, etc) on their frames. On top of that, Spesh usually has custom valved shocks on many of their bikes to optimize pivot placement and leverage ratios. Basically, the SGS feels NOTHING like a real FSR should. 
There never will be "the best" suspension design out there simply because many companies come up with their own different philosophies on how a bicycle should be suspended. This is in part because there are a lot of different people out there with a lot of different needs and desires in a bike and a suspension platform. Some people love VPP, some love Maestro and DW, Single pivot, and so on. What works best for you will almost never feel quite right to the next guy.

And BTW, if you want to ride a single pivot bike that'll make you completely change your mind about how a single pivot rides... find a Balfa bb7. They are big fat pigs and weigh a ton, but point it downhill and I can only guarantee that you'll be impressed at how incredibly fast the bike accelerates (without pedaling mind you, just lean back) and corners and absorbs absolutely everything. Just think about my brosef Chris on his clapped out orange BB7 that used to belong to me. Aside from the weight I still have yet to find ANYTHING that'll match the performance of that bike period (and this is coming from a dyed in the wool Spesh lover). But then again... it's all user preference.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

the suspension debate is stupid... different riding styles fit better on different suspension designs. A rider could be better on one platform than a different. Some riders are probably indifferent. Minnar looks like he meshes with VPP well. Peat, probably rides a bit better on a single pivot. 
kind of sounds like it with this interview.

http://www.santacruzmtb.com/video/index.php?vidset3=tue&vidplay=1&vid=v10tips


----------



## cannondaleportugal (Aug 7, 2008)

It will be an great marketing movement by specialized if is true about sam hill.he his a great rider in this moment and spec does not have anyone in latest years on the front ,so ,they do evrything they can to put sales on ...lets see what will happens


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

All suspension designs rule.

End of debate.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

blahblahblah suspension blahblahblah. Who gives a crap - good move for specialized if it happens, they'll have great XC, DH, and FR riders, plus great road bikes. 

I think gracias quote on the WC race in andorra while gee was coming down hit pretty dead on "Its totally the rider, were all on the same bikes, the same suspension, its all in the rider" 

Based on who's winning alot right now I'd say its true. Yeti, dw, fsr, vpp, and single pivots are winning alot right now. Thats a pretty damn good spread, and steve smith is killing it on another duel link. 

Also, donno what this is with Hill being "by far the best" etc

he had a dominant year last year. This year both minnaar and Gee have won as many races as him (hell, Gee won worlds, which counts for more!) and its still anybodies game between the top 4 guys. Minnaar was even ahead of him after MSA, and now its damn close between them (although I think Sam is up a couple points) 

they're racers. the bikes are race bikes. The fact that Hill is on IH doesn't mean dw link is suddenly way better, and the second he stops riding it that it will be worse. Its all image - look at kona. The stab is a damn good race bike, barel has won champs on it, ands a well proven design. But people look at Kona as "huck bikes" because of bourdon and watson and the kona clump team. 

So good move for specialized, its all about image and this will be a help


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

William42 said:


> he had a dominant year last year. This year both minnaar and Gee have won as many races as him (hell, Gee won worlds, which counts for more!)


In fairness to Sam though - he would have won it if he didnt fall near the end.

All credit to Gee - hes an awesome rider... But sam would have had it if not for the slip.

And - DW might not suddenly be worse - but if I hear correctly, IH will be....


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm, no Sam Hill fanboy, but I wouldn't put my money on any other rider on any given day. Sam Hill is the dominant rider.

As for Specialized or whoever hiring him, does anyone think that Iron Horse pays his salary? I've got to think that's primarily Monster's money he's playing with. He can probably take the Monster sponsorship money with him to any team he wants and ride any bike he wants.


----------



## scot-tea (Jan 24, 2007)

trek didn't build that new bike for nothing. first they had lance, now its the sam hill era in waterloo:thumbsup:


----------



## lmx (Jul 4, 2006)

i would see him on the new giant glory....the new prototype looks amazing....light too!looks like a dw strangly


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

EnglishT said:


> In fairness to Sam though - he would have won it if he didnt fall near the end.
> 
> All credit to Gee - hes an awesome rider... But sam would have had it if not for the slip.
> 
> And - DW might not suddenly be worse - but if I hear correctly, IH will be....


In all fairness it is racing, the perosn who crosses the finish line in the shortest time wins. That's it. There is no shoulda, woulda, coulda. Sam couldn't hold his line and he lost. Go Gee. That whole fmaily is amazing.

That being said, if I had to put my money down, it would be on Sam Hill.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> If this is true, does it mean that it's not OK to hate on Spesh here no more? :skep:
> 
> There is something about the writing style in that article that makes me doubt the truthfulness of it all.....time will tell, I guess...


nah it just means we can still hate spec. and hate sam for being a traitor too .
wats with all these people selling out, imean, romanuik with mongoose?? mongoose sucks! they get all there money from overpriced kids bikes at toys r us:nono:


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

yoboe said:


> nah it just means we can still hate spec. and hate sam for being a traitor too .
> wats with all these people selling out, imean, romanuik with mongoose?? mongoose sucks! they get all there money from overpriced kids bikes at toys r us:nono:


Selling out? This isn't the Punk scene... pro's go where the money is... 

FWIW, on the Ridemonkey board, the "Sam on Spec" thread has been locked due to an outside influence until further issues have been worked out regarding the content of the thread.... curious.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

selling out?:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 

If I was Sam Hill I would be going where the checks are the biggest, he is not going to be able to do this forever and a bunch of zeros at the end of the bank balance would be nice. 
As for a good bike, there will always be a good biek out there for him and worse case scenerio he will ride another brand with different stickers.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks a lot like the new Trek Session 88 to me.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

A: the Palm ruled.

B: Sam Hill would win on a Wal-Mart Huffy (if it could stay in one piece for the run).

C: I don't hate Specialized, but I don't love them either.

D: IH, seeeeeee ya!


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

William42 said:


> I think gracias quote on the WC race in andorra while gee was coming down hit pretty dead on "Its totally the rider, were all on the same bikes, the same suspension, its all in the rider"


I think that comment is spot on the mark, I know its OT but Valentino Rossi moved from Honda to Yamaha to shut up the doubters who thought he was only winning because of the bike he was on. He proved them wrong time and again. :thumbsup:

Sam, Pete, Gee and Greg would all be in with a chance no matter what bike or rear suspension they were riding. Its talent, you could put me on the best race bike in the world and I wouldnt rate in the top 1000


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

ryan_daugherty said:


> I heard that Sam is going where ever DW is going.. I think this is 100% rumor, but we may see the DW go to a Demo.. although I'd think thats super unorthodox b/c Spesh humps FSR.


Guess he'll be riding a Turner in 09 then 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=411877&highlight=dw+link


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, Palm did rule indeed.


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

lmx said:


> i would see him on the new giant glory....the new prototype looks amazing....light too!looks like a dw strangly


i cant believe giant is getting away with that bullcrap! 
at first they were borderline copping the dw link
now they ARE copping the dw link

im no sam hill/IH/DW follower but its crossed the line they're blatantly copying their designs now. im surprised dave doesn't sue the pants off of giant for that


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

No one knows where Sam is going, it's all speculation. His contract with Iron Horse does end in October however! It's just a case of wait and see . . . . . 

I'm not a fan of Specialized - don't like the look or design and Giant always offers better value for money these days. I do like the look of the new Trek though. So yeah I'd hope he went with Trek purely because it's a bike that I would buy, but if he went with the big S and I was buying a DH bike it would probably still be the likes of Giant/ Norco / Kona or Trek.

Can't wait to see where he goes and people flocking to it like a bunch of flies. I think it's great that riders can be that influential on a brand.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ducktape said:


> So yeah I'd hope he went with Trek purely because it's a bike that I would buy, but if he went with the big S and I was buying a DH bike it would probably still be the likes of Giant/ Norco / Kona or Trek.
> 
> .


you'd buy a Norco or Kona over a Specialized ? I'll have some of what your smoking. :crazy:


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

jaydub69 said:


> you'd buy a Norco or Kona over a Specialized ? I'll have some of what your smoking. :crazy:


So would I. Norco's are equally ugly as specialized so no prob there. Same with kona but they generally spec good parts.

What I hate about spec. is that they use all this rebranded crap. There whole bike line was formed on the theory of specializing or some crap I read in a magazine. If this is true wouldn't they spec components from specialist companies. Thomson post and stem, a real shock manufacture. Mavic wheels... But they're cheap and only care about making money.

Now on sam hill. Good for him if he wants more money and he can get it from specialized. Nothing wrong with that. In fact, as arguably the best rider in the world I think it he deserves to go with with the best possible pay check.

Where It bothers me is now the ignorant masses will suddenly need that new incredible specialized when really they offer nothing (if not less) then almost all the competition.

Good day to you all


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

jaydub69 said:


> you'd buy a Norco or Kona over a Specialized ? I'll have some of what your smoking. :crazy:


I don't smoke:nono: You fancy some Aussie beer hey? But really no I hadn't been drinking either:skep:

Just saying I would probably consider other brands such as Kona and Norco before Specialized. There are a lot of factors that would have to be considered aside from looks, so who knows one could end up with a bike they least expect purely because it "feels" better than the others.

True too, looks are a big part of buying a bike, and I don't particularly like the complicated look or the designs where the rear shock is pretty much a mud guard. And in that case it's true, Spec and Norco may as well be thrown in the same basket.


















I like cleaner looking designs. 
This is more like it...


































But in saying all that it would be silly to purchase on looks alone, it's merely a starting point in what models you compare first.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

frisky_zissou said:


> So would I. Norco's are equally ugly as specialized so no prob there. Same with kona but they generally spec good parts.
> 
> What I hate about spec. is that they use all this rebranded crap. There whole bike line was formed on the theory of specializing or some crap I read in a magazine. If this is true wouldn't they spec components from specialist companies. Thomson post and stem, a real shock manufacture. Mavic wheels... But they're cheap and only care about making money.
> 
> ...


FRAME Demo 8 FSR

REAR SHOCK Fox DHX 5.0

FORK Fox 40 RC2, 200mm travel,

HEADSET 2 1/8" threadless, 7050 alloy cups w/ oversize lower cup and bearing

STEM Truvativ Holzfeller, 31.8 clamp, 40mm

HANDLEBARS Specialized Demo rise bar, 6066 alloy, 31.8mm, 6 degree up, 9 degree backsweep, 680mm wide

TAPE/GRIPS Specialized thin lock on grip, dual density

FRONT BRAKE Custom Avid Code 7, hydraulic disc, 203mm rotor

REAR BRAKE Custom Avid Code 7, hydraulic disc, 185mm rotor

REAR DERAILLEUR SRAM X-0, 9-speed, short cage

SHIFT LEVERS SRAM X-9, aluminum 9-speed trigger

CASSETTE FREEWHEEL SRAM PG-970, 12-26t

CHAIN SRAM PC-971 w/ Power Link

CRANKSET Truvativ Holzfeller, 170mm, w/ Gamut P-30 guide

CHAINRINGS 36T, alloy 4 bolt, compact 104mm pattern

BOTTOM BRACKET Truvativ Howitzer Team, oversize sealed outboard cartridge bearing, 73mm shell

PEDALS Specialized Lo-Pro Mag, screw in pins

RIMS DT Swiss EX5.1D, 28mm w/ eyelets, 36h

FRONT HUB Specialized disc, 20mm thru axle, 36h

REAR HUB Specialized bolt-on 135mm, hollow 10mm Cr-Mo axle w/ RD guard

SPOKES DT Swiss Competition butted 2.0/1.8 with alloy nipples

SADDLE Specialized Enduro, 8mm Cr-Mo rails, SL foam

SEAT POST Thomson straight w/ 12 degree clamp, 367mm

Did you ever look at the Demo's component list before you wrote that....Lol how is Fox not a real shock manufacture. So many people are bashing specialized, how many of you have actually ridden there Demo 8 II? It is a really nice riding/racing bike. Yeah they make some of there own stuff...I wish they did use other hubs but other than that. But my Cdale Judge is still way better haha.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Jettj45 said:


> Did you ever look at the Demo's component list before you wrote that....Lol how is Fox not a real shock manufacture. So many people are bashing specialized, how many of you have actually ridden there Demo 8 II? It is a really nice riding/racing bike. Yeah they make some of there own stuff...I wish they did use other hubs but other than that. But my Cdale Judge is still way better haha.


I was thinking the same thing. My Enduro came with Mavic wheels, all XTR and Thomson stem and post.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I tend to disagree with the statements many of you have made. I find that FSR linkage, as well as Single-pivots, tend to make me feel like I'm going to be thrown over the bars on a landing. It's like the suspension pre-loads itself for another non-existent jump. But again, that's just me.


All this proves is: you've ridden a lot of poorly set up bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

X-Vert said:


> Exactly...


To be fair Steve Peat won because he was better than the rest back then, now theres too many guys riping it up...Gee, Hill, Minaar back on form...

Steve Peat would have won back then on any bike, and wont be any faster now on a different bike.

Like everyone said its the rider not bike, aslong as the bike is half decent..


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> Did you ever look at the Demo's component list before you wrote that....Lol how is Fox not a real shock manufacture. So many people are bashing specialized, how many of you have actually ridden there Demo 8 II? It is a really nice riding/racing bike. Yeah they make some of there own stuff...I wish they did use other hubs but other than that. But my Cdale Judge is still way better haha.


Okay maybe I was being a bit narrow minded

Yes I was writing based on past test rides. All the specialized I have ever ridden were equiped with spec. shocks (crap) spec. wheels and hubs (flexy, weak) and so on. I shouldnt really be commenting as I have never laid my ass on a demo. I understand your view.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

the fact that i live in morgan hill (spec headquarters) is mainly why i hate on specialized. I know the family and what a holes they are, along with many of the people that work there.

but at least sam might come around town haha


----------



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

rideactionsport said:


> the fact that i live in morgan hill (spec headquarters) is mainly why i hate on specialized. I know the family and what a holes they are, along with many of the people that work there.
> 
> but at least sam might come around town haha


How are they a holes?


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Franz said:


> Looks a lot like the new Trek Session 88 to me.


i'd say that's were the money is...

http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/categ...3-degrees-sports-management/dirt-1231795.html


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

The Orange Prophet said:


> i'd say that's were the money is...
> 
> http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/categ...3-degrees-sports-management/dirt-1231795.html


Yup.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Yaaay!

I hope he goes Trek rather than Specialized


----------



## rip_it (Aug 13, 2008)

sam hill will wont go to specialized there to **** i reckon he will stay with ih but if he does go to anotha bike he should go kona


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

*23 Degrees*

I'm going to assume that Martin Whiteley will be team manager since he is synonymous with 23 Degrees. Imagine that, Whiteley, Hill, Trek? :eekster:

And I work for a Trek distributor too!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

jf951 said:


> i cant believe giant is getting away with that bullcrap!
> at first they were borderline copping the dw link
> now they ARE copping the dw link


The Maestro suspension doesn't look like it has changed (which is where they "copied" DW) it just looks like they got rid of the Glory hole and added some trendy curved tubing.

I'd totally ride one.


----------



## Ibex-dad (May 30, 2008)

Specialized sucks, at least that's what they're saying over in Ibex-ville. He should try to get on Ibex, they're badass.:lol:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441853


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Ibex-dad said:


> Specialized sucks, at least that's what they're saying over in Ibex-ville. He should try to get on Ibex, they're badass.:lol:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441853


Might want to take it up with the guys at Passion as well

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=435290

And yea, Sam will keep winning no matter what bike he rides... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ibex-dad said:


> Specialized sucks, at least that's what they're saying over in Ibex-ville. He should try to get on Ibex, they're badass.:lol:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441853


If I was pretty much a beginner at gravity riding (obvious from that video) I would refrain myself from making harsh comments about other manufacturer's bikes just to earn brownie points with the guys in my current brand of choice fanclub.

Those guys both looked MORE stable and at ease riding their "downgraded" Specialized and Giants (the landings on the Ibex's looked WAY more scetch, with the exception of the crash....which, BTW, cannot be blamed on the bike no matter how hard you try...). But feel free to continue the slammin'...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Might want to take it up with the guys at Passion as well
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=435290
> 
> And yea, Sam will keep winning no matter what bike he rides... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Holy sh1t 

Guys lambasting spec for not innovating and then cursing their in house suspension in the same sentence.

Specialized groupies regurgitating the 'vertical axle path' and neutral suspension BS from specialized.

Guys griping about spec ripping off others designs and then shouting trek and giant (a la split pivot dw link ripoffs) in the same post

It's got it all!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> If I was pretty much a beginner at gravity riding (obvious from that video) I would refrain myself from making harsh comments about other manufacturer's bikes just to earn brownie points with the guys in my current brand of choice fanclub.
> 
> Those guys both looked MORE stable and at ease riding their "downgraded" Specialized and Giants (the landings on the Ibex's looked WAY more scetch, with the exception of the crash....which, BTW, cannot be blamed on the bike no matter how hard you try...). But feel free to continue the slammin'...


hahahaha that was a good laugh. that guy had a serious balance issue...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I suspect sam hill will be on spec and the athertons will be on trek. 

Lets not turn this into a "giant copied dw" debate. that already happened. They copied the bike layout deign, not the linkage; and, in all fairness, the strongest/lightest way to make a bike is with two triangles. what makes dw a dw link is the the IC path. Meastro's IC path is NOT the same. DW did NOT invent dual link suspension. they've been around for awhile. if you want more in depth discussion go elsewhere. Giant has released no plans on picking up more riders. Trek and Specialized are the two companies I would expect to pick up big names. Both have the power/money to do it, good bikes, and great support. 

Now, where are peaty and rennie going! I hope canfield


----------



## hubertje (Nov 20, 2007)

boogenman said:


> selling out?:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> If I was Sam Hill I would be going where the checks are the biggest, he is not going to be able to do this forever and a bunch of zeros at the end of the bank balance would be nice.


A bunch of nines would be even nicer.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice pic! Still looking forward to what they come up with for a new DH bike though.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

William42 said:


> Now, where are peaty and rennie going! I hope canfield


Whoa that would be sooooo Sweet since I just got my Canfield Jedi.:thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

so hill just dropped the IH frame and will still be runnin all of his other sponsers or what? funn, rockshock/sram, etc.....?


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCWhatsNewDetail.jsp?article=7005&refp=USHome


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know much about the Demos, but someone had mentioned in another thread that he was actually riding a Demo 7 frame - something to do with the cable clips on the downtube? The article says he's riding an 8. So what's he really riding?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

From the cable guides on the downtube it looks to be a Demo 7. Who knows if Spec made a special Demo 7+8 with D7 downtube and headtuble (1.5") for testing.

*Demo 7 (notice the cable guides on the downtube)*




























*Demo 8 (no cable guides on downtube)*


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 30, 2004)

Very interesting...


----------



## remember1453 (Aug 20, 2007)

is it just me or the angle makes the bike look huge compared to the two?


----------



## Uncleroxk (Jul 28, 2007)

so sam hill is on demo 7 or demo 8?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

remember1453 said:


> is it just me or the angle makes the bike look huge compared to the two?


I totally agree, they look tiny!!

Also its probably a demo 7 frame. If you read the specs on both bikes they use the same size shock length and stroke. So that has to mean they're using different bumpstops?, or their only making a demo 8 but putting the cables on DT and adding a 1.5HT and calling it a 7


----------



## Ridge Rider (Sep 21, 2005)

The press release says they will be on custom geometry. In comparing the photo of Sam's bike and the stock Demo 8, Sam is running a longer effective chainstay. The chainstay is stock but the seatstay is longer between the Horst link and the rear drop out. The short rear end on the Demo's work OK for tight freeride stuff and jumping but for racing speed a longer rear end are needed.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

If you look on the pic on Specs website the tube above the shock angles down different and there is no shock shuttle on Sams bike.


----------



## warriorltd (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/specialized-sam-hill-brendan-2008.html

says it right there in the article. demo 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

For those who mentioned Canfield, it would be super cool to see some of these top dogs on small companies' bikes.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

For those that don't keep up with Sam, he broke a hanger on his D8 at the first Natinoal Round here in Aus a few weeks ago.

Bad omen?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

warriorltd said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/specialized-sam-hill-brendan-2008.html
> 
> says it right there in the article. demo 8 :thumbsup:


actually, the article states that "next season" he will be riding a demo 8....from the pics and vids i have seen thus far, it appears he was riding a d7 as per the 1.5" ht and cable guides....one thing that was noted to be different was the front shock mounts which aren't on a d7 or d8 models...the current models have the triangular shock shuttle, whereas the pics show the shock directly mounted to the frame


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

and the Spec boys go into overdrive


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Ridge Rider said:


> The press release says they will be on custom geometry. In comparing the photo of Sam's bike and the stock Demo 8, Sam is running a longer effective chainstay. The chainstay is stock but the seatstay is longer between the Horst link and the rear drop out. The short rear end on the Demo's work OK for tight freeride stuff and jumping but for racing speed a longer rear end are needed.


Is that your professional opinion?


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

Those are some ugly frame shapes.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

redrook said:


> Those are some ugly frame shapes.


Ugly but effective


----------



## D-G (Nov 18, 2008)

Good to see Specialized getting some true talent and getting back in the game. Now that they have Hill they should boot Bearclaw, Hunter and Strait. I mean what good are they? The Demo is indestructable, what good does Hunter do for Specialized? He really doesn't go any bigger or more extreme then the next Canuck freerider...don't see him really projecting the Demo to its next level. Strait?? Come one, he is suppose to be a pro DH racer? Whatever the guy sucks at DH, spends his time DJing, so whatever...he is going to really suck now that Hill is on the DH team. Bearclaw?? yeah whatever, go back to BMX.

Specialized makes kick ass bikes, but their FR/DH team has sucked...now with a real rider on their team, cannot wait to see the new Specialized with Sam Hill.....


----------



## zaner31 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is probably one of the most stupid posts Ive ever read on MTBR.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

zaner31 said:


> This is probably one of the most stupid posts Ive ever read on MTBR.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Just another biker (Aug 2, 2008)

ya iron horse is really pissing me off! they were finally starting to make some good bikes and then they pull the stupid sh*t and stop selling through the small shops who can actually use their bikes, and sell them to the right people instead of dicks sporting goods whear some snot nosed kid is gonna get one for his birthday, ride it for that day and then leave it out in the rain to die! all iron horse cares about is making money (F*CK greed man! just go out and ride!) leave the real bikes for the real riders! let fuji and all the others take care of the crap!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

redrook said:


> Those are some ugly frame shapes.


I think they should add even more tacky stickers to the frames to make 
them look even busier/uglier than they already are. :skep:


----------



## Redhit (Jan 24, 2004)

William42 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Can't believe they allow retards on this site, then again I'm really insulting mentally handicapped people by including this moron with them.


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

D-G said:


> Good to see Specialized getting some true talent and getting back in the game. Now that they have Hill they should boot Bearclaw, Hunter and Strait. I mean what good are they? The Demo is indestructable, what good does Hunter do for Specialized? He really doesn't go any bigger or more extreme then the next Canuck freerider...don't see him really projecting the Demo to its next level. Strait?? Come one, he is suppose to be a pro DH racer? Whatever the guy sucks at DH, spends his time DJing, so whatever...he is going to really suck now that Hill is on the DH team. Bearclaw?? yeah whatever, go back to BMX.
> 
> Specialized makes kick ass bikes, but their FR/DH team has sucked...now with a real rider on their team, cannot wait to see the new Specialized with Sam Hill.....


Stupid fool. You just shown that your the most uneducated, misinformed person on this board. Put your tail between your legs and go back to pinkbike.


----------



## project_d (Jun 1, 2007)

Redhit said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't believe they allow retards on this site, then again I'm really insulting mentally handicapped people by including this moron with them.


Agreed. That guy must have had a brain tumor for breakfast.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Just another biker said:


> ya iron horse is really pissing me off! they were finally starting to make some good bikes and then they pull the stupid sh*t and stop selling through the small shops who can actually use their bikes, and sell them to the right people instead of dicks sporting goods whear some snot nosed kid is gonna get one for his birthday, ride it for that day and then leave it out in the rain to die! all iron horse cares about is making money (F*CK greed man! just go out and ride!) leave the real bikes for the real riders! let fuji and all the others take care of the crap!


By that logic the only people that should be riding top level bikes are pro riders. What sort of sad person are you that you actually care what other people ride? Are you afraid that you will no longer be seen as cool because, god forbid, someone is using the same equipment as you?


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

ChromedToast said:


> By that logic the only people that should be riding top level bikes are pro riders. What sort of sad person are you that you actually care what other people ride? Are you afraid that you will no longer be seen as cool because, god forbid, someone is using the same equipment as you?


No, hes saying its a waste of high end, good quality stuff, and I totally agree. Its nothing to do with being cool. I'm not sure how you even interpreted it that way. It is all to do with iron horse making money in sam hills wake.


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

D-G said:


> Good to see Specialized getting some true talent and getting back in the game. Now that they have Hill they should boot Bearclaw, Hunter and Strait. I mean what good are they? The Demo is indestructable, what good does Hunter do for Specialized? He really doesn't go any bigger or more extreme then the next Canuck freerider...don't see him really projecting the Demo to its next level. Strait?? Come one, he is suppose to be a pro DH racer? Whatever the guy sucks at DH, spends his time DJing, so whatever...he is going to really suck now that Hill is on the DH team. Bearclaw?? yeah whatever, go back to BMX.
> 
> Specialized makes kick ass bikes, but their FR/DH team has sucked...now with a real rider on their team, cannot wait to see the new Specialized with Sam Hill.....


I just read this. Yeah totally, Bearclaw I mean hes just rubbish, so is Hunter, I do that stuff on my way to work. And Strait, I mean he was only the youngest person to enter the Redbull Rampage at 14. And hes only done it 4 times. While were at it what about Steve Peat, santa cruz don't need him he cant even win a world championship, what good is he?!
Wait...neither can I, what good am I? Think I'll just quit.

You sir, are what they call in the business, a simpleton.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Matt Hunter not going big on a demo ha thats a laugh.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

D-G said:


> Good to see Specialized getting some true talent and getting back in the game. Now that they have Hill they should boot Bearclaw, Hunter and Strait. I mean what good are they? The Demo is indestructable, what good does Hunter do for Specialized? He really doesn't go any bigger or more extreme then the next Canuck freerider...don't see him really projecting the Demo to its next level. Strait?? Come one, he is suppose to be a pro DH racer? Whatever the guy sucks at DH, spends his time DJing, so whatever...he is going to really suck now that Hill is on the DH team. Bearclaw?? yeah whatever, go back to BMX.
> 
> Specialized makes kick ass bikes, but their FR/DH team has sucked...now with a real rider on their team, cannot wait to see the new Specialized with Sam Hill.....


Well I guess Specialized should just fire all these no talent hacks and give you a full sponsorship to fill their places... I mean if they suck you MUST be about 10x better to the millionth power.

What a retard. If Bearclaw has no talent or skill then why is he featured in so many movies? Why has he competed (and won, or placed in the top ten) in so many comps? If Kyle Strait has no talent then why is he so versatile to compete in so many disciplines, and STILL be featured in the top freeride videos? And Hunter, well I guess his talents must be put somehwere else too since there are so many other billions of riders that can go as huge as him.

What you really fail to realize is that it isn't always about winning but how these riders represent and support their sponsors. I didn't really see any other riders from ANY other companies show up to any of the Seasons premiers, but Hunter was there with a big smile on his face and his hand outstretched to shake/bro tap/high five anyone who wanted it. Strait is a pro rider, and a freerider. There aren't too many other pro athletes in this sport that you can say that about. While he might not always win, he is out there giving Specialized a great image at every competition or race he enters. And Bearclaw was a relatively unkown rider till he entered the Rampage and absolutely killed it while at the same time brining innovation to the sport of freeriding since he was one of the very few to start throwing tricks off of the huge booters that almost every other rider just hucked. That's why Specialized keeps these guys around.

And as far as world champion racers go... Well Specialized has a pretty good reputation for that. If I'm not mistaken the XC world Champs were won by Cristoph Sauser on a brand new and never tested in competition epic. Paolo Bettini is a world champion, a record holder, a Tour De France stage winner. Then there's Tom Boonen, who won the Paris Roubaix on a brand new and yet again never tested in competition bike. They had Napalm back in the day who was arguably the only reason why DH racing was so popular in the 90's because everyone wanted to watch him race. Now they have Hill and Fairclough, I think Specialized will do fine for many years to come.

So here's the part where you kick yourself in the a$$ and then go crawl back under your troll bridge.


----------

